# 99 Pathfinder Spare Tire Removal Help



## nycemcee (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi, can someone please tell me how to remove the spare tire underneath? I know that the tools are underneath the rear seats. There is a jack and a long bar, is that all I need? I tried using the long bar to screw in the back hole when I open the back door. Is it supposed to be clockwise or counter clockwise. Either way I tried, it wouldn't move but I feel it turning. The reason why I am asking is because people have told me that my spare tire is moving a lot and seems loose, so I am trying to tighten it and also I would like to know if I am able to remove the spare tire in case I do get a flat. Thanks a lot for your help. :jump:


----------



## rwc5s2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Open the rear hatch and look for the slot on the lower right side. That is where the bar with the T shaped end goes to crank up or down the spare.


----------



## nycemcee (Jul 3, 2006)

rwc5s2 said:


> Open the rear hatch and look for the slot on the lower right side. That is where the bar with the T shaped end goes to crank up or down the spare.


Thanks, I found the slot. The other end of the T goes in, right? When I put it in, and turn, either way, the tire does not crank up or down. Could there be something wrong or does it take a really long time to come down? Which way do I turn? Clockwise, counterclockwise . . . Thanks.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

The "T" end goes in the slot. Yiou should feel it fit into an opening. The other end goes in the jack handle- there is a hole for it to go in. You turn it counter-clockwise to lower, clockwise to raise. It's on a chain with a metal plate on the end. It's a good idea to lower it and check the air pressure every once in a while anyway.


----------



## nycemcee (Jul 3, 2006)

inanima said:


> The "T" end goes in the slot. Yiou should feel it fit into an opening. The other end goes in the jack handle- there is a hole for it to go in. You turn it counter-clockwise to lower, clockwise to raise. It's on a chain with a metal plate on the end. It's a good idea to lower it and check the air pressure every once in a while anyway.


Thanks, I got it to work. I lowered it and raised it. Pressure is good. It was pretty loose, though. Thanks again.


----------

